# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Prospective VORON 2.4 buyer's Questions

## Builder1

Hi Everyone !
I'm looking at buying a VORON 2.4 kit and I could use some guidance in doing so. 

 *Where to Buy* 
I do not want to buy the parts separately. 
To me that's just insanity with the uncertainty of stock and shipping these days. 
So I'm wanting a kit. I have found the FormBot Kit but are there others ?? 
https://www.formbot3d.com/products/v...zes-for-choice 

*The 3D Printed Parts* 
I've looked around and found some collections on ETSY but the prices are through the roof! 
I think it would be better to just print them myself at my local MakerSpace. 
Which brings me to Filament choice. I'm considering "TitanX Industrial ABS". 
Any other recommendations !?  

*Essential Upgrades* 
I'm still searching for info on practical upgrades. 
I'm hoping the community will help me find those faster What would make this list for the VORON 2.4?  

*What have I missed* 
I'm sure there are some important "gotchas" about building this kit that I should really know but don't. 
If you've built one, please let me know !! I'm still watching the build video by Dr. D-Flo. Maybe he points out some there. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh-8_YDhIVM 
Any other good build/info videos on the VORON 2.4 that you would suggest?

  Thank you very much for your time :-)  

J

----------

